
Amazon & McDonalds - A Lesson in Awful Cross Marketing - kimboslice
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/06/03/amazon-mcdonalds-a-lesson-in-awful-cross-marketing/
======
Tichy
LOL! Actually it seems to be an amazingly good match. After all, if you bought
a book to help you get away from bad fast food, you probably eat loads of the
stuff on a regular basis.

Or maybe they thought buyers would like a last dose of fast food before saying
good bye to it forever.

~~~
adnam
Given that both Myoplex and McDonalds appear to be artificial substitutes for
real food, it does seems a good match.

------
Prrometheus
McDonald's chicken biscuit: the best fast food chicken biscuit that you can
buy on Sundays. The best chicken biscuit anywhere at any time of course is
Chic-Fil-A.

